# Mesh guard rail for king size bed?



## turtlemama77 (Jul 29, 2005)

We are getting a king size bed delivered today (yay!!!), but it doesn't look like the guard rail we have will fit. I can't seem to find anything online that will...does anyone have a suggestion of a place where I can get a guard rail that will fit a king?


----------



## yogachick79 (Apr 4, 2006)

lucky you!!! I am dying for a king right about now. But as far as the rail goes I'm not sure about the standard type rails but I know there are a few companies that make these bolster type things that go under the sheets and provide a no roll off type enviornment. I have seen a few out there so maybe if you googled (cosleeping bed pillow or rail) it would come up. Hopefully some of the other mamas know what i'm talking about and can tell you exactly where to find them.


----------



## mom2owen1 (May 12, 2005)

i use this on my king:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...=glance&s=baby


----------



## merrybee (May 18, 2002)

It is hard to find one if you have a pillow top, which I do. I use the Safety First guard rail which still only come above the mattress 6 inches. That is enough to keep my dd from rolling off in the middle of the night.


----------



## all boys (Jan 5, 2006)

we are in the same dilema...I looked at
http://www.snugtuckpillow.com/

but I am concerned about the amt of space ti takes up in the bed...curious to see what others say


----------

